# Ball Python Vivarium?



## Shedevil (Jan 12, 2014)

Not even sure it's possible, and I've seen a lot saying don't bother, but I'm wondering if there are a couple plants I could put in with a ball python.

Backstory: a Good Samaritan found an abandoned ball python (broken tank and all) on a curb outside an apartment complex in sub-freezing weather, no less. He rescued her and put an ad on Craigslist seeking a home for her, since he was unable to keep her. I had all the stuff necessary to keep her, so I responded, and now she's home with me (total of about 8 hours, all told between the finding and now). We're currently treating her for mites, and she's badly dehydrated and underfed, but still active and gentle now that she's warmed up. She's also tiny, about a foot long and not quite as wide around as my thumb.

Anyway, by the time she's full grown I'm hoping to relocate her to my 50 gallon long tank and would love to have a few simple plants in there to give it a natural look. Is that an unrealistic goal?

If not, what are some plant suggestions for the tank?


----------



## hypostatic (Apr 25, 2011)

I'm not an expert, but I did a google search. Here's some stuff I found:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UphTOEAhrTI
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=474JEligdLY
Ball Python Plants
Live Plants for my Setup?
Live Plants

Basically it seems you need something that won't be trampled by their heavy weight since they climb on everything. I think something like mini palms.


----------



## Shedevil (Jan 12, 2014)

hypostatic said:


> I'm not an expert, but I did a google search. Here's some stuff I found:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UphTOEAhrTI
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=474JEligdLY
> ...


Thanks! I may try some pothos or Dracaena, especially since she's small right now. No harm in trying; neither is expensive.


----------



## Jeremy M (Oct 19, 2012)

possible, but I would highly recommend you put each plant in its own vessel with a separate water reserve from the tank. Issues would arise if you tried to water the plants directly through the snake's substrate. A simple way to do this is with a "self-watering" system as demonstrated here http://www.highdesertchronicles.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/01/sipspetbottle.jpg . I find this to be an invaluable tool in growing plants inside and outside of vivariums and grow many different species in them, all growing better than they ever could have in a standard pot. You can toy around and experiment with the idea as well- I find that cutting the top of the bottle off just after it starts to taper and placing it so the original top touches the bottom and filling in the substrate on top of that with only one wall works perfectly well, and greatly increases planting volume. You could secure these with bricks or rocks to prevent them from getting moved around too much.
hope this helps


----------



## Adogowo (Feb 8, 2013)

Maybe a concrete pot would be a good idea. I use them for my bonsai trees because i can make them as heavy as needed. The pot could also offer a rough spot to start a shed on. Plant wise I would think dwarf sansavaria (6 inches tall), or schfellara (spelling?) called umbrella tree. Possibly a split leaf philidendron I have seen "trunks" on them close too 2" thick. Although that would cost a lot and out grow the tank quickly. The directions to make the pots are on bonsai4me and the pruning techniques for schfellara are from a company in Hawai'i that trains them as bonsai cannot think of the name. Hope this helps some.

Sent from my VS840 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

A nice layer of leaf litter and a couple gnarly "roots" will help her look at home.


----------



## Shedevil (Jan 12, 2014)

Thanks for the excellent ideas!!!


----------

